# Psychological Game/Test



## ElephantsHead

1. My favorite animal is the bird. Free, hopeful, whimsical.
2. My favorite color is blue. Creative, infinite, dreamlike.
3. My favorite body of water is a stream. Peaceful, secluded, mysterious.
4. Shock, anger, sadness.

Haha, I guess number one could describe me but it's more like how I'd like to be. Kind of the same with number two. Three...not like I've had much experience, but I really doubt my love life would be peaceful.
I could see myself reacting with those same emotions if somebody told me I didn't have much longer to live... Although, if there were a fourth emotion, I think it would be acceptance for both of them.


----------



## Birthday Cake

Question #1 - What is your favorite animal? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite animal.
A puppy: Cute - Loyal - Carefree 
Question #2 - What is your favorite color? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite color.
Too many to pick but I'll go with dark aqua (blue - greenish) Mystery - Elegant - Exclusive
Question #3 - What is your favorite body of water? (This can be anything from a toilet to the ocean), (i.e.: lake, river, pool, etc.). Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite body of water.
Those snowball thingies with cute figures inside : traditional - pretty - calm

Question number four is a bit detailed, so read it very carefully and feel it as you read.

You are sitting in a chair inside a room, facing a window. Outside the window you are looking at the most beautiful, peaceful, relaxing scenery you could ever imagine. Because of the view you are enjoying, you feel at complete and utter peace within yourself. Suddenly, without any warning, someone comes up to the window and pulls the shades! There is nothing at all you can do about it.


Question #4 - What are your three emotions in the order that you feel them? Be sure and write them down.

Peace, Calm, Fear.


----------



## Tad Cooper

*Question #1 *- What is your favorite animal? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite animal.
*I like way too many, but either wolf, bear or feline. Strong, interesting, wild.*
(I don't see myself as any of these!)

*Question #2* - What is your favorite color? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite color.
*Green. Peaceful, deep, nature.*
(Possibly, but I'm not sure)

*Question #3* - What is your favorite body of water? (This can be anything from a toilet to the ocean), (i.e.: lake, river, pool, etc.). Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite body of water.
*River or lake. Cold, strange, deep.*
(Haha probably true really, for the past ones).

Question number four is a bit detailed, so read it very carefully and feel it as you read.

_You are sitting in a chair inside a room, facing a window. Outside the window you are looking at the most beautiful, peaceful, relaxing scenery you could ever imagine. Because of the view you are enjoying, you feel at complete and utter peace within yourself. Suddenly, without any warning, someone comes up to the window and pulls the shades! There is nothing at all you can do about it.
_

*Question #4* - What are your three emotions in the order that you feel them? Be sure and write them down.
*Peaceful, sad, shocked, confused.*
(This kind of works, but not in that order!)


----------



## Wunderlust

*1.* - Wolf *=* Strong, nocturnal, free
*2.* - Green *=* Earthy, relaxing, happy.
*3.* - Ocean *=* Mysterious, tasty, explore
*4.* - Offended, confused, motionless

Huh. Some truth in this. Lmao didn't know my love life was tasty though


----------



## PenelopeTheFabulousFish

1. Bat: Cute, furry, small
(This made me laugh so hard, but yes, I suppose that's fairly accurate. Though I see myself as being cute in much the same way that it's cute when a puppy trips and smashes its face into the ground.)
2. Maroon: Subtle, rich, complex
(No, I don't think I know anyone who would describe me as any of those, regardless of whether or not I am. Especially subtle... though to be fair I wouldn't describe me as that either!)
3. My fish tanks!: Contained, lively, clean
(Ah... I don't nor have ever had a love life to speak of, but I suppose these would be good things? Maybe...? I don't know, don't ask me!)
4. Devastation, anger, helplessness
(That's... fairly accurate actually.)

I really enjoyed this, thank you for sharing it! It's very interesting to see the variety in everyone's answers... now I want to test this on my family!


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Wunderlust said:


> *1.* - Wolf *=* Strong, nocturnal, free
> *2.* - Green *=* Earthy, relaxing, happy.
> *3.* - Ocean *=* Mysterious, tasty, explore
> *4.* - Offended, confused, motionless
> 
> Huh. Some truth in this. Lmao didn't know my love life was tasty though


More importantly, how is the ocean tasty?


----------



## Wunderlust

idkwatimdoing said:


> More importantly, how is the ocean tasty?


Haha it's salty. You always taste like salt after a dip in the ocean!


----------



## Ad Astra

1. My favorite animal is the wombat! They are unique, rare, and interesting. 
2. My favorite color is purple. It is deep, (also) unique, and complex. 
3. My favorite body of water is the ocean. It is vast, mysterious, and majestic. 
4. My three emotions would be shock, frustration, and sadness.


----------



## Ryonne

My favorite animal is the leopard gecko. They're slow, lethargic, and calm.
My favorite color is red. It's fiery, aggressive, and destructive.
My favorite body of water is a waterfall. It's loud, crashing, and beautiful.
I feel annoyed, angry, and then curious as to who pulled the shades.

Huh. I've never had people tell me I'm fiery, aggressive, and destructive, though. I think other's view me as the leopard gecko too.


----------



## Benedict Pius

1. Cat: Snobbish, Secluded, Principled
2. Purple: Sacrifice, Catholic, Noble
3. Lake Huron: Clean, Empty, Cold
4. Distressed, Anger, Sorrow

I don't really agree with #4 representing our attitude towards death. As a Catholic I find no fear in death, nor, in many cases is it sorrowful...Now if the deceased was not Catholic, then it might be a correct description...But if it 'twere a fellow Catholic, then a joyful approach is needed.


----------



## thereshegoes

1. Dog- humanistic, loyal, fun
2. Green- serene, dependable, deep
3. Small lake- mysterious, dark, refreshing 
4. Annoyed, angry, dark

haha pretty much accurate!


----------



## Kathy Kane

thereshegoes said:


> 1. Dog- humanistic, loyal, fun
> 2. Green- serene, dependable, deep
> 3. Small lake- mysterious, dark, refreshing
> 4. Annoyed, angry, dark
> 
> haha pretty much accurate!


I like the "humanistic" answer. :laughing: cute.


----------



## thereshegoes

Kathy Kane said:


> I like the "humanistic" answer. :laughing: cute.


haha. It is unconsciously ironic (;


----------



## Riy

Aww nice game 

Question #1
Fox - Nimble, Elegant, mischievous
Question #2
Crimson - Strong, mysterious, Graceful
Question #3
Lake - Calm, Beautiful, Peaceful
Question #4
Confused, Angry, restless


----------



## sweatherbee5

1) Giraffe: goofy, cute, tall
2) Green: bright, happy, appealing
3) Shasta lake: large, warm, fun to swim in.
4) heartbroken, than just sad, then angry/frustrated.


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## disguise

1) wolf - wild, majestic, intelligent
2) blue - tranquil, peaceful, comforting 
(edit: yes, I noticed tranquil and peaceful are synonyms, making blue [and me, based on this test] _extra_ peaceful)
3) a stream - light, bubbly, happy
4) anger --> confusion --> acceptance

This was cute


----------



## renee13

1. Wolf:strong, inquisitive, graceful (maybe)
2. Burgundy:deep, intense, dark (uh huh)
3. Stream:meandering, serene, flowing (I have no love life soo..)
4. Angry,misunderstood, empty (yep)


----------



## Hiemal

*Question #1 - What is your favorite animal? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite animal. *
The Jaguar/Puma/Panther. Cunning, Stealthy, Powerful.
*Question #2 - What is your favorite color? Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite color.*
Maroon (I meant maroon and wrote magenta). Dark, Bloody, Mysterious
*Question #3 - What is your favorite body of water? (This can be anything from a toilet to the ocean), (i.e.: lake, river, pool, etc.).Now write down three adjectives describing your favorite body of water.*
A lake. Calm, tranquil, expansive.

_Question number four is a bit detailed, so read it very carefully and feel it as you read.

You are sitting in a chair inside a room, facing a window. Outside the window you are looking at the most beautiful, peaceful, relaxing scenery you could ever imagine. Because of the view you are enjoying, you feel at complete and utter peace within yourself. Suddenly, without any warning, someone comes up to the window and pulls the shades! There is nothing at all you can do about it._


*Question #4 - What are your three emotions in the order that you feel them? Be sure and write them down.*
Anger. Rage. Depression.


Well Question 2's meaning is fun.


----------



## Velasquez

Fox - Elegant, cute, pretty
Orange - Bold, bright, big
Sea - Consistent, relentless, peaceful
4 - Annoyance, disappointment, nothing

I love how when I find out that I am going to die, I am going to be annoyed, then a bit disappointed, then I'm just gonna go back to neutral. Also my love life is anything but peaceful and other people don't see me as 'bold, bright and big' and various other problems..


----------



## Serpent

1. Fox - clever, intelligent, independent / Bat - enigmatic, independent, nocturnal 
2. Blue - underrated (everyone likes red!), cool, significant
3. River - dynamic, endless, unpredictable
4. surprise, revulsion, confusion


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

1) Wolverine: elusive, versatile, vicious.

2) White: cool, pure, perfect

3) A nearby lake: clean, cool, refreshing.

4) Trust, happiness, joy.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

AHAHHAHAHAHA

sorry, I just answered question 1. with green, spiny and awesome! (referring to an iguana)


----------



## Lucky Luciano

1. Tiger (Strong, Sneaky, Fast)
(Haha that´s funny )


2. Red (Sexy, Energetic, Strong)
(Strong, not at least in everybody's eyes but otherwise yeah)

3. River (Beautiful, Rapid, Cool)
(Very much so)

4. Irritation, Languor, Dejection
(Alright)


----------



## Fear Itself

1) Raven: Wise, Resilient, Mysterious

2) Pink: Charming, Light-Hearted, Vibrant

3) River: Unique, Adaptable, Deep

4) Confused, Upset, Dejected


----------



## aphinion

Question #1
Cat. Intelligent, funny, fascinating. 


Question #2
Light yellow. Calm, soft, warm. 


Question #3 - What is your favorite body of water?
Lake. Quiet, still, clear. 


Question #4 - What are your three emotions in the order that you feel them? Be sure and write them down.
Suspicion, serenity, surprise. (alliteration ftw)


Slightly concerned about my love life being still and my emotional reactions to death, but otherwise this is pretty cool!


----------



## FatnessFirst

1. Falcon Sharp, Agile, Elegant
2. Green Easy, Pleasant, Vibrant
3. Ocean Endless, Open, Different
4. Shocked, Angry, Puzzled


----------



## Captain SHeep

Question #1 - Platypus: impossible, bastard child, obscene.
Question #2 - Cyan: Controlled, calculating, full of ideas.
Question #3 - Water elemental: circulating, sliding, growing.
Question #4 - Disappointment, acceptance, back to work.

Really seems to work except for the first one, Im very much a hater of all things nature so I don't have a favorite animal, this is about what I was able to come up with.


----------



## EricFisher

1) Bonobo - Peaceful, Horny, Hairy
2) Blue - Deep, Sad, Good
3) River - Flowing, Thin, Long
4) Shock, Paranoia, Acceptance

Kind of cool, I wouldn't hold much value in this. Also, I'm not hairy at all.. wish I came with a different adjective lol.


----------



## EstelleDea

1. Whale (humongous, beautiful, mysterious)
2. Gold (sophisticated, confident, exciting)
3. River (slow, modest, calming)
4. Drowsiness, anger, indignance 

None of these sound accurate.


----------



## Exia

Kathy Kane said:


> White tiger - Fierce, unique, beautiful
> Raspberry pink - Blending, rigid, profound
> Lake - Still, calm, refreshing
> 
> Irritated, disappointed, confused


White Tigers sound badass


----------



## Exia

1 .Lion - Courageous, dependable, strategic
2 .Blue - calm, serene, playful
3. waterfalls - (not sure how i would describe waterfalls, feel free to chime in with answers!)
4. serenity, euphoria, disdain


----------



## Yeezus

quokka: cute, small, happy
blue: calm, soothing, peaceful
lake: beautiful, relaxing, tranquil

shocked, angry, depressed


----------



## Sander

Frog: small, laid-back, observing
Green: peaceful, natural, calming
I find this water thing hard to describe, I like those little canals in small village, there's one in front of my house, it's really soothing. So yeah: 
Soothing, ever changing, full of life and movement

The situation would make me feel: shocked/surprised, frustrated and in the end hopeless and depressed.


Okay first I want to say I'm happy to see some answers are somewhat accurate compared to my actual self which surprised me.
Can't really say about the relationship part though, never really experienced that in the first place.

I'm kind of curious what this test is based upon, some background information would be nice, I haven't read the whole thread so if it already appeared feel free to point me in the right direction.


----------



## BlackHairCape

1)French Horse- graceful, strong, athletic

2)Blood Red- seductive, vibrant, revengeful

3)Ocean- beautiful, free-spirited, endless

4)Hopeless, depressed, alone


----------



## series0

*Question #1 *- What is your favorite animal? Eagle - free, powerful, devoted
*Question #2* - What is your favorite color? Purple - Mysterious, Bountiful, Rare
*Question #3* - What is your favorite body of water? Iguazu Falls - Amazing, Flow, Life

*Question #4* - What are your three emotions in the order that you feel them? 
Anger - That this has happened
Fear - That it cannot be changed
Desire - To change it anyway


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

1 - Octopus - intelligent, quirky and loveable (haha wow)
2 - Burgundy - deep, duplicitous + complimentary (ermmmmm)
3- Lake - calm, stable and enticing (You mean the love life that ended a few weeks ago?)
4 - Confusion, anxiety, annoyance (pretty accurate really)


----------



## LittleDreamer

Oooh Interesting

*Favorite Animal = How I see self*
_Cat—> 1) beautiful 2) mysterious 3) fierce_

*Favorite Color = How others see me*
_Pink—> 1) soft 2) light 3) delicate_

*Favorite Body of Water = Love life*
_Waterfall—> 1) rainbow-y 2) misty 3) fun _

*Curtain Scenario = How I deal with death*
1) irked 2) hurt 3) potentially romantic laughing


Thoughts:

-I should’ve picked better adjectives lol. “Rainbow-y” 
-The last one is funny. I thought that when the curtains get pulled shut, I’d be really irritated at the person first. But then I thought “what if it was a cute guy trying to make a move or something?” (Rude of him though lol). Needless to say, definitely NOT how I would deal with death. 
(Plus I was imagining looking at the waterfall from a balcony instead of from a window, which gives it that slight romantic slant to begin with XD)


----------



## Malte

well..... didnt expect this one 
1
fluffy
energetic
independent
2
warm
energizing
playful
3
wild
free
beautiful
4
restless
thinking
confused


----------

